# Free Guns



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A contest involving the Gould Brothers (professional exhibition shooters) and Winchester shotguns is here: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/02/free-winchester-guns-gould-brothers.html#more-11010

If you sign up, you'll get a confirmation email. They'll need lots more people to sign up before giving guns away, but the spark has been ignited.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did it


----------

